# Mama's gone and done it



## Whisper (Jul 19, 2010)

:kidblack: Mama just missed July 4th and presented me with two buck kids. They're two weeks old now and I swear they were born with springs on their feet...do wish I could bottle that energy!! Mama was my first goat and I bought her last spring but didn't want to breed her til she settled in. I bred her in February and WOW she done me proud. Both Mama and kids are doing great!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!!! Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww....congrats....they must be adorable....we would love to see pics... :wink: :thumb: 

I would love to bottle that energy to....wouldn't that be nice.... :hi5:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Whisper (Jul 19, 2010)

Going to try to upload a pix...wish me luck. Figured while I tried this I'd include my GP, Dara.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck with the pics.... can't wait.. :wink: :thumb:


----------



## Whisper (Jul 19, 2010)

all my pix are on my 'puter so I guess I can't upload from there. Oh well...I also have to admit that computers don't like me much


----------

